# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si mund ta instaloj Ubuntu 11.10 'dual boot' me Windows 7 dhe të krijoj particion të

## Atlantisi

Përshëndetje!Si mund ta instaloj Ubuntu 11.10 'dual boot' me Windows 7 dhe të krijoj particion të ri?
Nëse mund të më tregoni sa më detajisht,falemnderit

----------


## Force-Intruder

Eshte shume me e thjeshte se sa mund te kesh menduar. Fillimisht bej nje particion te ri duke ndjekur rrugen e shpjeguar ne linkun me poshte. Jepi te themi 50 Gb Ubuntuse.

*1. http://www.windows7news.com/2009/09/...-in-windows-7/*


Me pas shko ne faqen zyrtare me poshte.. shkarko wubi per ta instaluar nga Windows Ubuntune... Fillo instalimin... kliko anash te Show Me How per te pare ndihmen... Zgjidh particionin e ri qe krijove para se te fillosh instalimin...

*2. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer*

Reboot ne ubuntu dhe kaq ishte e gjitha

----------


## freeopen

[QUOTE=Atlantisi;3231620]Përshëndetje!Si mund ta instaloj Ubuntu 11.10 'dual boot' me Windows 7 dhe të krijoj particion të ri?
Nëse mund të më tregoni sa më detajisht,falemnderit[/QUOTE

Ne fillim duhet te them qe nuk jam perdorues i mirefillte i linux.

Me pare kontrollo se sa particione primare jane ne hard disk,sepse mund te kesh 4 (duke pare qe ke win7) dhe nuk mund te krijosh nje te ri (max 4),dhe rezikon te humbesh file dhe dokumente-kartela te rendesishme.
Me pas nga linku i force-intrude shkarku ubuntu 64 bit si imazh iso,masterizoje dhe krijo nje cd-live e mund te provosh nga ajo ubuntu pa e installuar.Ne kete menyre sheh se eshte plotesisht kompatibile me hardwarin e kompiuterit tend.
Nga cd-live mund te krijosh dhe particionin e ri me ane te Gparted qe e gjen te installuar ne ubuntu.
Per te gjitha hollesirat te ky sit (ne italisht) i ke te shpjeguara me video-guida cdo gje.
http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=380&Item  id=33

Nqs e installon nepermjet Wubi ubuntu do jete si nje aplikacion normal windows .

----------


## Atlantisi

*Falemnderit për ndihmën Force-Intruder dhe freeopen megjithëse rekomandimin e freeopen nuk mund ta shfrytëzoj për fat të keq se nuk e kuptoj italishten.*

----------


## davidd

> Përshëndetje!Si mund ta instaloj Ubuntu 11.10 'dual boot' me Windows 7 dhe të krijoj particion të ri?
> Nëse mund të më tregoni sa më detajisht,falemnderit


o plako po te kesh windows te instaluara, kur te instalosh ubuntu te jep opcionin ne qofte se do ti mbash windows OS gjithashtu dhe ubuntu qe te zgjedhesh kur ti besh re-bot ke do te perdoresh windows apo ubuntu. ske nevoj per asgje tjeter.

----------

